# hello!



## alliestone (Oct 23, 2010)

just wanted to say "hi!" I am still learning, so please excuse my novice questions.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

hi


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hi. glad im not going to be the only one asking novice stuff!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

